# Weekly Photo Challenge #8 for Week of 9/6/15



## wvdawg (Sep 6, 2015)

This week's theme is - SONG - the interpretation is up to you.

The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 7, 2015)

" She thinks my tractor's sexy" Kenny Chesney


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 7, 2015)

That one fits well!  Way to get it started Mike!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 7, 2015)

LOTS of songs come out of this...LOL...

Old school....turntable and a working 8 track player/recorder hooked in...


----------



## kc6bsm (Sep 7, 2015)

"Soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur, happy kitty sleepy kitty purr purr purr."


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 8, 2015)

That is a pile of song equipment!  Little bit of everything in there!
Never heard the kitty cat song before, but you sing it well Rebecca!  Good shots y'all.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 8, 2015)

*Like this new song.*

Keith Urban


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> That is a pile of song equipment!  Little bit of everything in there!
> Never heard the kitty cat song before, but you sing it well Rebecca!  Good shots y'all.



It's from the TV show The Big Bang Theory, when Sheldon's sick he like to hear that song.

Nice shot of the JD thought about that same song as I went past the local John Deere lot today.


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 9, 2015)

"The itsy bitsy spider..."


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Now that song I know!  Nice shot, web and all!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Out of the Blue Ckear Sky*

[URL=http://s759.photobucket.com/user/jdnorr/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150909_144428_zpsyxeniijr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 11, 2015)

Neat shots Skeeter and Glenn.
So Glenn, is that for the song "Gonna Buy Me a Boat" or for the one in your video?


----------



## rip18 (Sep 12, 2015)

Good ones!  I just may not get a "song" shot this week - though I've thought of a few!


----------



## chrisjones1 (Sep 13, 2015)

*I know these Hills*

From Hatfields and Mcoys


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Pretty shot of those hills!  Thanks.


----------

